# Anyone using Jabra Elite 65t Earbuds? im getting Slight White noise from left bud, is it Normal?



## Honey (Oct 25, 2019)

hi guys, hows going,
so ive Received Jabra Elite 65t Earbuds Yesterday,
im noticing slight white or pink noise from left earbud, its very slight noticeable only when nothing is running,
is it normal? i saw most people on Reddit, complaining same issue, i tried to ask them they deleted my thread,
some people said its in most bluetooth earbuds, is that true, i was thinking to return and get samsung earbuds.
what do you say?


----------



## Honey (Oct 27, 2019)

Edit. Returned those earbuds, Sound is Excellent but hissing sound is annoying. i did researched, every jabra elite 65t have this thing.
i request @administrator @staff to close this Thread.


----------

